# Tesla 2020 and Ford 1930s



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm reminded how Ford and Tesla have somewhat parallel history:

Automotive - Ford was the industry leader just as Tesla is today.
Flight - Ford had the tri-motor, a first airline, and Elon has Space X
I was watching a YouTube video that included Sandy Munro pointing out Tesla has their own materials R&D. We already know Tesla sometimes uses Space X for advanced designs. But making special alloys means Tesla can optimize down to the molecular level. Ford aviation had similar material skills to the 1930s. Regardless, I was struck by the parallels.

Bob Wilson

ps. Source YouTube:




@lance.bailey


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

link to video? I could use "the google" but i'm lazy


----------

